# Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable??.



## bigmikey (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the brands of mountain bikes, that walmart sells, like mongoose, next, etc?, there cheap in price, and I know there not for serious mountain biking which I dont do anyway. Just something reliable to get back and forth from work everyday, and to go on a long ride without having any troubles?, thanks in advance.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't waste your money, they're junk. Poorly assembled junk to boot. 

Visit a local bike shop to get yourself a decent bike. If you're not going off-road, a cross-bike or hybrid would probably be a better option. Expect to pay around $300 (and up) for a decent quality, entry level bike. 

Peter


----------



## Frangible (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

From what I hear, the materials on some of them are OK, but not the most lightweight or comfortable. Another big part is assembly-- they have some untrained dude making minimum wage assembling it, a real bike mechanic putting it together and fitting it for you personally is gonna be a whole nother experience.


----------



## gadgetnut (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
Don't waste your money, they're junk. Poorly assembled junk to boot. 

Visit a local bike shop to get yourself a decent bike. If you're not going off-road, a cross-bike or hybrid would probably be a better option. Expect to pay around $300 (and up) for a decent quality, entry level bike. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]Gee, that's funny....Me, my wife, and our 11 yr old son each have a Mongoose mountain bike from Wal-Mart. We've had them for three years now and have not had *any* problems withy any of them. Granted, we don't do any serious mountain biking, so they aren't subjected to any harsh abuse. But for bike trails, rides around the neighborhood, campgrounds and general use, they have been ideal. And, if memory serves me, I think we bought all three for the price of one bike from a bike shop.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gadgetnut said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
Don't waste your money, they're junk. Poorly assembled junk to boot. 

Visit a local bike shop to get yourself a decent bike. If you're not going off-road, a cross-bike or hybrid would probably be a better option. Expect to pay around $300 (and up) for a decent quality, entry level bike. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]Gee, that's funny....Me, my wife, and our 11 yr old son each have a Mongoose mountain bike from Wal-Mart. We've had them for three years now and have not had *any* problems withy any of them. Granted, we don't do any serious mountain biking, so they aren't subjected to any harsh abuse. But for bike trails, rides around the neighborhood, campgrounds and general use, they have been ideal. And, if memory serves me, I think we bought all three for the price of one bike from a bike shop. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry if I came off as a bike snob, but I stand by what I said. 

bigmikey asked about a reliable bike to commute to work on. There is *no way* that I would consider a Wal-mart bike for this, it's simply not up to the task. 

For puttering around occasionally, a Wally bike might be OK, but they are not built for reliability or comfort. They are built for one thing only-- to be inexpensive. So much so, that they're usually not worth making repairs to when they need them, you're better off to start over with a new one. 

It's all about yours needs (and expectations) as a rider. If you really want to enjoy your riding, make sure to visit a real bike shop. What they offer is a whole different world compared to a discount store. Once you ride a "good" bike you will find it hard to go back to something from Wallyworld. Dept. stores bikes are not "ideal" for anything. Yes, a "real" bike is more expensive, but it offers value. The cheapies do not, they are disposable.

If you do get a dept. store bike, I would *strongly* suggest letting a qualified bike shop take a look at it's assembly. Most likely they will want to make some adjustments. I worked in bike shops for 15 years, and I saw some really scary "assembly" jobs from the big box stores. Things that could hurt you or your children.


Peter


----------



## gadgetnut (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
bigmikey asked about a reliable bike to commute to work on. There is *no way* that I would consider a Wal-mart bike for this, it's simply not up to the task.

[/ QUOTE ]Not up to the task? Unless his commute to work involves rough mountain trails, he'd be fine. I've probably put hundreds of miles on my Wal-Mart bike by now. 

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*For puttering around occasionally, a Wally bike might be OK, but they are not built for reliability or comfort.

[/ QUOTE ] I'll give you the comfort one. The first thing I did was buy better seats for them. But as I said, they've proven to be very reliable to date. 
Don't get me wrong; I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for." I have no doubt that a more expensive bike from a bike shop will be a better made bike. But do you really need it to be *that* good? For our uses, anything more than what we bought would have been a waste of money.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is some relevant info from the Consumer Reports website: 

*"Whichever bike you choose, there's good reason to buy it from one of the nation's 5,300 bike shops, rather than from a department or toy store. And you don't have to spend a fortune. We found fine choices for pavement rides that cost less than $300 and very good bikes for off-road cycling for $440. The bikes for serious trail riding cost $1,000 or more, and they're worth every penny. 

Deal with a bike shop. You'll generally pay $250 or more at a bike shop, versus $100 and up in a department or discount store, but you'll get more for the money. The bikes tend to be better-made, and you can usually road test them. Most come in several sizes, often including versions proportioned for women. (Women with a longer-than-average torso may get a better fit with a “man's” frame.) Some women's bikes have a step-through frame, but others have the same standard frame as men's bikes. The staff typically knows how to fit you for a frame and adjust components. Bike-shop mechanics tend to do a better job assembling bikes than department-store employees, and bike shops offer after-sale service. A shop can help you choose a helmet, too. (See our July 2004 bike helmets report for our latest helmet tests.) 

Don't be cheap. A bargain price sounds enticing, but you get what you pay for. Bikes selling for $100 to $200 are usually heavier than higher-priced bikes, harder to pedal and shift, and unlikely to fit well because most come in only one frame size. When we tested three mass-market bikes, their quality and performance were below those of the bikes in the Ratings. (See Cheap bikes: No bargain.) Consider low-priced bikes only for the most casual adult riders or for kids who will quickly outgrow them.


Cheap bikes are not bargains 

Wal-Mart and Toys “R” Us sell plenty of bikes from brands such as Huffy, Mongoose, Roadmaster, and Schwinn for $100 to $200. They seem like good deals, so why would we advise you to spend $300 or more for a bike in the Ratings?

Because you get what you pay for. Mass-market bikes have cheaper construction than higher-priced bikes and can weigh 7 or 8 pounds more. They come in only one size, so you’re not likely to get a great fit. And mass merchants can’t match bike shops for quality of assembly, expert advice, and service. 

Consider cheaper bikes from a department store only for the most casual adult use, and stick with a front-suspension model, which is likely to be better than a cheap full-suspension bike. You may want a mass-market bike for kids who will outgrow a bike quickly or toss it about."*


----------



## gadgetnut (Jul 14, 2004)

And yet our cheapo Wally bikes have never let us down....not once in three years. That tells me more than 10 articles.


----------



## matt_j (Jul 14, 2004)

Well when i was growing up I had one of those Wally bikes. Not a big problem and I did some crazy stuff on it. Well that bike served me from time I was 16 until I wa 25. When I started making money I went to the bike shop and bought the real bike. Yes I did feel the difference, better handling, lighter, better breakes, shifters etc etc... But in the end if your bike is maintained and you do casual riding it doesn't matter what you get. It's hard to go from "pro" bike back to "wally" bike since you miss certain things that you took for granted with a better bike. But in the end my school or work or hang out trip is exactly the same on either of these bikes. 

Matt


----------



## PeterB (Jul 14, 2004)

I remember Mongoose and Schwinn as high end bikes (maybe 10 or 15 years ago) are they really cheap walmart bikes now? In Germany you don't see them often.


----------



## jtice (Jul 14, 2004)

I have been amazed by what you can buy at walmart these days.

I have an old Specialized Stump Jumper,, cost $700+ years back.

Now, for $200, I can get a Shwinn bike at wally world, that has Shimono shifters, and dual shocks !!!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

For $150 to $200, how can you go wrong? Hell, if you break the thing, buy another !
Your still half the cost of one out of a hard core biking store. lol

Unless you are a super hard core rider, in races etc, I think the ones at walmart are fine.

Actually, my Specialized, is busted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Needs a whole new derailer system, well , for the cost of that, I can buy a new bike at walmart, so I might just do that.


----------



## chmsam (Jul 14, 2004)

Just my take on this as an used-to-be biker, but I'd support my local bike shop. 

Keep the local guy in business, get a more customized fit, learn about what to do and not do with your bike, and learn how to maintain it properly from a knowledgeable craftsman/woman, all in one place.

However, I admit to not being a fan of WallyWorld, but that's because I've dealt with too many clueless and/or "don't give a f***'s" there. I never want to set foot in another WalMart, even if it costs me more somewhere else. From my experience, their people aren't up to it, they drain resources from the communities they're in, and their labor practices stink (and I'm fairly conservative).

- (a different) Craig


----------



## DLG (Jul 14, 2004)

Try this.

Go to Walmart and ask some bike questions.

Go to your local bike shop and do the same.

From the answers received, make your place to purchase decision.


----------



## mbs (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is some advice from a former mountain biker:

Go to a bike shop that sells last year's models. You get a quality bike, great service and pay less than the current model. Most of the time, bike shops have a warantee and a free tune up.

Also keep in mind that Shimano has different levels of components. There is a difference in the department store components vs. bike shop

I think Wally's world is ok for a childs bike which will be quickly outgrown. Stick to a bike shop for an adult bike.

Good luck,

Myron

(patiently waiting for the discussion about clip vs clipless pedals)


----------



## Lurker (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mbs said:*
(patiently waiting for the discussion about clip vs clipless pedals) 

[/ QUOTE ]
OK, I'll bite. When I started really using clips and cycling shoes, I thought it was the best thing ever. Like having another person on board pedalling with you. Clipless was even better - finally a convenient way to snap in and out of the pedals. Awesome. Also made it practical for off-road use as well. 

So then my sister started getting into cycling and eco-racing and asked me for advice. I recommended getting clipless pedals. She immediately got them and proceeded to fall off of her bike over and over again. Massive bruising. Of course you have to remember to snap out of the pedal before you stop, but that was a hard habit for her to learn. I don't think she has forgiven me yet. Moral of the story: Clipless pedals are one of the best things to ever happen to cycling, but I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Jul 14, 2004)

Wal Mart/Big Retail Chain bikes are ok for the non-serious rider. They tend to be heavier, use less reliable parts and are less 'fixable' than the comparable local bike store bike. They also tend to be cheaper, costwise.

They're built usually by people who also build other things at the store, generally for minimum wage with very little care for what they're doing. 

SUGGESTIONS: Check out the 'everyday commuter' type bikes at the local bike store. Ask why they're better than the bikes at Wal Mart, get explanations about things you don't understand. Remember, it all comes down to two wheels, a handlebar and pedals turning a chain. Everything else is gravy...well add brakes to that equation...

What you'll get from a bike store is a bike you can take back and have work done on it without complications. By complications I mean, the bike mechanic will have to 'fit' tires, pedals, gears, brakes, etc. to a Wal Mart bike which may or may not work perfectly. The retail store don't offer bike mechanics to service the bikes they sold, they might offer to ship it to the manufacturer to get that tire changed tho'.

A Wal Mart bike might last you for years without any major problems, they tend to be built like tanks...and weigh as much too. If you're willing to either buy it boxed and build it yourself or go over the pre-built bike once you get home assuming you have any bike mechanical knowledge (they're not THAT complicated) than it's a great deal. Just VERIFY that it was built right, check the screws, bolts, etc for torque/tightness. Make sure everything is facing the right way and all the parts are there.

I recommend local bike shops because you deal with a person who rides a bike, fixes bikes and started a store to do these things for other people. Yes, you will pay more for a bike but you will get an added bonus with that purchase. A bike built by a bike mechanic who knows where everything goes without looking at the instructions. You'll also probably get some perks like free flat fixes for a year or for life even, a one-year free tune-up to make sure everything is wearing correctly. Access to quality products and services that Wal Mart doesn't have.

I spent 16 odd years on Wal Mart-type bikes, did things with those bikes that make me shiver today. I broke a few but I deserved everything I broke on them. The last 18 years have been on local bike shop bikes, I've paid more for them but I also got some insight into how to ride them and where to ride them. I was hooked up with our local bike advocacy group through the shop, gone drinking and riding with the staff and got more free adjustments, tuneups, advice and philosophy than Wal Mart ever could offer.

It all comes down to how much you want to spend and how much you trust what's down there propelling you across those streets. That Wal Mart bike will get you there in the same fashion as a bike shop bike.

BTW, Wal Mart's employee treatment policies and subjugation of the local retail markets should be the deciding factor in choosing to spend your money there rather than what bikes they offer. But that's my personal opinion.

Good luck and enjoy your bike.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 14, 2004)

It's like comparing mag to surefire.

Both make light.


----------



## bigmikey (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

Thanks for the help guys. I guess I will take a trip down to my local bike shop.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## kitelights (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

I had the same question about 8 years ago. I needed to shed a few pounds and wanted to get a bike as a fun way to do it. I started looking for used bikes and didn't have much luck so I took a stroll into one the local shops. Over a period of time and quite a few different sources, the advice that's been offered here to deal with a bike shop took root. 

Now, I was looking to spend $50 and then said well maybe $100 for something in really good shape. A bike selling for $400-500 was laughable to me (you know, kinda like $150 for a flashlight). I took the bait and like someone else said, I bought last years model for about $300-350. 

I got a mountain bike for the cool factor and rode it on the street. I wouldn't even put it the garage - kept it in the house. The first time I took a ride on trails, you couldn't even tell what color it was - and I was hooked. The initial money for the bike was nothing - I spent at least 4-5 times that on bike related "stuff" since then. 

My original justification for the decent bike was that when I sold it after 3-6 months, I'd get alot more of my money back than on a cheapie.

I know the difference in price between WalMart and the bike shop seems silly, but only until you learn about the differences. Pretty much like someone else said - like the difference between a SF and a mag (and I'm not a SF fan). I admit that I've looked at some of the full suspension bikes at Sam's and Costco for $250-300 and been tempted by all the features, but they're the very reason NOT to buy a cheapie. The more "complicated" the bike is, the more important it is that it's quality.

A possible compromise is a discounter like ****'s. At least they employ a full time mechanic. Like others said, talk to your retailer. You'll know quickly if they're knowledgeable.

My last suggestion is to take a bike repair course. It was the best thing that I did while biking.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
It's like comparing mag to surefire.

Both make light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's more like comparing a plastic flashlight from the Dollar store to a SureFire. 

The beauty is that you don't have to go all the way to a SureFire though. You can always opt for something in the middle, say like the bicycle equivalent of a Streamlight Stinger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif You can only get it at a bike shop though.

The bike you buy from a bike shop is a machine- a "tool" if you will. The bike you get from a big box store is a novelty item.

Peter


----------



## gadgetnut (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
It's more like comparing a plastic flashlight from the Dollar store to a SureFire.


[/ QUOTE ]See, that's where you're just plain wrong. I agree with you that a $300 bike from a bike shop is going to be better than a $125 bike from Wal-Mart. No doubt about it. But the basic fact that you don't seem to get, is that the $125 bike from Wal-Mart is not worthless junk. They function just fine. I've proven that with 3 different bikes.


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2004)

when I was in high scool and beyond I rode a bike 
10 to 25 miles per day. (wish I still did I am getting fat)
I did all of the repairs to my car dirt bike and my bike.(still do)

in high school I worked for kmart for about a year assembling bikes. 
I did a great job no complaints.
bikes are not rocket science.
especially the walmart ones.

I like higher quality but as long as you take care of them 
they are fine for the money.


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2004)

kmart was picky they wanted some one who knew what they were doing.

I quit because I was making better money repairing vcr's and stuff for hawk shops.


----------



## Pellidon (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

Buy the dime store mountain bike. When it gets stolen it won't hurt as much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

i will chime in, and reinforce what has already been stated above.

the walmart bike will be fine for a kid or just banging around town. it will be heavy, and have less reliable components. the components will generally be MORE expensive and difficult to replace. strange, huh?

but, i grew up riding huffys, and did fine.
take care of it, and it should last a long time.

however, i do recommend the LBS for a few reasons.
the components are better designed, and will generally last longer. they are sealed against the elements better. they are smoother and lighter. most are fairly universal, in that you can go into any LBS and get a replacement spoke or derailler, or whatever.
the LBS will generally have a good warranty, and perhaps a tune-up package. they usually provide good support.

go to a local bike shop, and look at last year's deals. decide precisely what you need the bike for: street, around town, dirt roads, off-road, etc. define your needs.

decide how much you can afford. you dont need to spend a lot to get a great bike. $300 will get you a fantastic ride for easy riding.

get a proper fit: frame size is the most important factor. you can change the grips/saddle/bar reach-height, stem, etc, but you cannot easily change the frame.

i recommend a mountain-type bike. it is the most flexible. the fat tires and heavier-duty frame/components will serve fine on the street, yet allow you to cruise a dirt road or bike path without killing yourself.
mountainbike parts are generally inexpensive and easy to find/repair/upgrade. hybrids are less common, overall, but can make fine city cruisers.

oh, and dont forget a good helmet, saddle bag with toolkit, patch kit, spare tube, frame pump and bottle w/cage. learn how to change a flat!

good luck!

Bob


----------



## Al (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

Recent experience:

Having read this thread and planning to buy a MTB, I found a Mongoose Tech4 at The Sports Authority - $249. Seeing as they were on closeout and the original tag was $799 (found same bike on the net at $369), I figured it was a good buy.

Setup: Full suspension, 18" frame, Alivio drive train, Mozo Groove front fork, Shimano paddle shifters, 26" rims, Shimano linear-pull brakes - in other words, good components for the money.

What I DIDN'T notice was that the crank sprocket was a stamping and the chain was really cheap. Also, the lower bracket was a bit off angle.

Results: very unreliable front derailier - enough to make riding the bike a real frustration on anything but a straight road and slow shifting.
Returned same for refund.

Entered LBS and was surprised that high quality bikes were available at substantially lower prices than I expected, although entry level was about $500 - $600 for a GOOD quality hardtail MTB. Giant, Specialized, Trek, Raleigh (with REALLY GOOD components, purchased at $520), Even a Gary Fisher for $569 with Deore shifting.

OK, maybe too expensive for many ... but I can ride my bike almost anywhere (not off a cliff) without worry or frustration.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

i got my Schwinn from the local bike shop for $200. you can find good deals there. ask them to tune it up and ask if they reccomend you upgrade anything. then do it.


----------



## kakster (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

Now is a good time to look for bargains at bike stores, as 2005 models are starting to appear.


----------



## double_r76 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

I actually built my last bike with the components of my choice, but the advice in this thread is right on. The main problem with bikes from Wally World, Toys-R-Us, etc., is that they are not assembled well. I bought a bike in the past from a local bike shop that was a model from two years earlier at a savings of over 50%. Ran like a champ, but wasn't that year's color... like I care.

Also, most bike shops offer a free tune-up if you buy a bike from them. This is often useful because brake and shifter cables will initially stretch, and then need to be adjusted to work perfectly. Spend a few more dollars to get better initial build quality and support down the road. YMMV.

-Randy


----------



## Frangible (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

I got a Giant low-end all-steel bike for $200ish from the bike shop. Even though it's the lowest end Giant model, it's a really nice bike compared to what I'm used to, and I think it's worth it to spend a little more than the Walmart price.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

About twenty years ago I owned a mongoose. At the time these were on par with Kuwahara, Redline, Diamond Back and "P.K. Rippers". Don't know of the build quality lately as it could have changed over the years. At the time they were built like a tank.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

I feel you should try to buy what is within your budget.I will say that In have ridden both types and there is a very big difference.My friend bought a mountain bike several yrs bac and it was made by Giant.I remember laughing at the cost and saying"you will never ride that enough to justify 800 dollars"....I was wrong.He loved the feel of the bike(and service he received from the dealer)so much that he rode every week.I finally rode this bike and I will say it was amazing how solid,light and just plain cool it was.
4 yrs later this friend of mine still has this bike and it still feels as good now as when new.The dealer gives him free tune ups and a break on service or maintenance parts.
I realize that wal-mart may have to be an option for some however if there is any way possible a bike shop would be better for the purchase of any bike for an adult.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

[ QUOTE ]
*tiktok 22 said:*
About twenty years ago I owned a mongoose. At the time these were on par with Kuwahara, Redline, Diamond Back and "P.K. Rippers". Don't know of the build quality lately as it could have changed over the years. At the time they were built like a tank. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was doing the BMX thing as well... Had a mongoose, and went to a Redline... 

I think the Mongooses went the way of the mass market recently...

I highly recommend avoiding Dept. store bikes except for growing kids.

I have a few high end bikes, road and street. and there is a BIG difference in quality of the components, serviceability and weight. All lead to a better biking experience.

Sure you can by a $20 Mag light and it works... But most of us buy $100 Surefire lights... they are both flashlights... Aren’t they?

Check the want ad's for used bikes and get one that fits you right. you'll be glad you did.

Chris


----------



## Blades (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bikes from Walmart. Are they reliable*

I imagine bikes are the same as flashlights, knives and everything else. Some of it is cheap, some of it is high dollar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Blades


----------

